# Underrated Pieces?



## Wolfie (Jun 9, 2014)

What's something that you really love that you think deserves much more credit and popularity than it gets?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I haven't discovered any composers that are so far off the beaten track that only few others would know of them, but I think that Karl Amadeus Hartmann, Henri Dutilleux and Charles Ives are all underappreciated with respect to the quality of their works.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

As are Saint-Saens and Schnittke.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Fauré too, now I think of him.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Of course there are likely many works that some of us personally love yet get little attention. I suppose we feel that all those works are underrated. But I will suggest Hummel's Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor. Hummel was rather popular in his day, and I've always had a special feeling for this work.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

The first few that I thought of:
- Smetana's Piano Trio, String Quartet No. 1 to a lesser extent
- Goldmark's Piano Trio No. 1
- Kabalevsky's Violin Concerto, Piano Concerto No. 3
- Hindemith's Der Schwanendreher
- Rimsky-Korsakov's Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Moeran - Cello concerto for starters. I have a fairly comprehensive collection of cello concertos, including all the usual suspects, but this is the one I would pick as the best.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

George Dyson: The Canterbury Pilgrims.
Very conservative 20th Century choral work. But great music nonetheless


----------



## stevens (Jun 23, 2014)

Almost everything by J.S Bach


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

stevens said:


> Almost everything by J.S Bach


Really? J.S. Bach is underrated now?


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Alfredo Casella's Symphony No.2 (1908-10)




Very seldom performed, Mahlerian quality (i.e. of Mahler...)

Goffredo Petrassi's Concertos for Orchestra (8 Concertos written between 1933 and 1972)
Here's No.1 (1933) 



Here's No.8 (1970-72) 



An amazing voyage through the 20th century music.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> What's something that you really love that you think deserves much more credit and popularity than it gets?


Just about everything I really love deserves more credit and popularity than it gets. I wouldn't know where to start.

Thanks to GloCar for the mention of the Petrassi concertos, though. That is an amazing journey to be sure. And the rest of Petrassi ain't too shabby, either.

There've been a lot of new Maderna recordings come out in the last five or six years, so it's a lot easier to hear his music now, and to understand how he fits in with his more famous contemporaries, Berio and Nono.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

musicrom said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov's Piano Concerto No. 1





GioCar said:


> Alfredo Casella's Symphony No.2 (1908-10)


:tiphat:

Also,

Basically anything by Enescu, particularly his symphonies, Orchestral Suite No. 3, octet, chamber symphony, Oedipe, and Vox Maris

Myaskovsky - Cello Concerto, Violin Concerto, Symphony 17 (a wonderfully melodic and complex work that is shamefully unknown)
Piston - Symphonies No. 2, 4, 6
Dvorak - Legends, Symphonies No. 6, 5
Raff - Symphonies No. 5 and 3
Karlowicz - Rebirth Symphony, much of his music in general
Atterberg - Symphonies 2, 3, 6
Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 1


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar concerto no 1.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Carl Reinecke's Symphony No. 2 just sounds like it should be more famous, like something you've heard all your life in TV commercials and snippets in Saturday morning cartoons -- except you likely haven't. The themes are instantly memorable.

(I have no idea what the zombie picture is all about in the link. Irrelevant. Come on uploaders . . .)


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Atterburg's string quartet number 2 is an outstanding work.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

William Schuman Symphonies # 4,6,8,9 and 10.

Vincent Persichetti 12 Piano Sonatas.

Peter Mennin Symphony #7.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

The music of Hans Gal is criminally underrated. We need more recordings of his music. His music has the full bearing of greatness in it.


----------



## OlivierM (Jul 31, 2014)

Anything by George Onslow, his chamber music is simply beautiful.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

View attachment 53754
SMETANA E MAJOR SYMPHONY sounds great but most people have not heard of it though.There are few albums of it though.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Anything by Faure beyond the _Requiem_
Anything by Berlioz beyond the _Symphonie fantastique_
Handel's cantatas
Vivaldi's operas and vocal music
Stravinsky's _Le Rossignol_
The French Baroque
Russian Opera


----------

